# I5 3570K+ASRock Z77 Pro4 Übertakten



## Claut (4. September 2013)

Hallo allerseits.

Nach dem ich einen Neuen CPU Kühler habe, wollte ich meine CPU auf 4.0GHz Takten.

Dies ist mir auch durch verschiedene Anleitungen im BIOS auch gelungen (Einstellungen via Bilder folgen Unten!)

Nach dem ich Prime95 9 Stunden Laufen lassen hatte, zeigte mir dieser dann auch keinerlei Fehler an.


Seit Heute beginnt allerdings der PC an, sich Ruckartig zu Bewegen, ohne ein Zeitfenster Sagen zu können, in welchen Abständen dies geschieht.
Es ist wie bei einem Diaprojektor bei dem man alle 2 Sekunden das Bild wechselt, so verhält sich der PC.

Mir gelang es über den Tastmanager die CPU auslastung zu besichtigen, und diese machte mehrere Wellen http://www.picfront.org/d/91eV (ansicht während der Geschehnisse) 

Als Anhang werde ich Bilder von Prime95 und den BIOS einstellungen übermitteln.

CPU Voltage Offset habe ich auf Auto gesetzt, als es das erste mal passiert ist, in der hoffnung, das die Spannung auf Automatisch von selbst geregelt wird, und das Problem behoben wird, was leider nicht der fall ist.
CPU-Z im Anhang war die Einstellung mit der Spannung wie im BIOS zu sehen


----------



## Sunyo (5. September 2013)

Trag mal die Werte bei DRAM Voltage, VTT Voltage, PCH Voltage, CPU PLL Voltage und VCCSA Voltage als festen Wert ein und nicht Auto.

Wie siehts eig. mit den Temperaturen unter Last und im IDLE aus?

Weitere Angaben zum System wären ebenfalls interessant (RAM, Netzteil).


----------



## Claut (6. September 2013)

Seit Gestern am Werte Manuell Einstellen.. Ging davon aus, das dies nicht so lange dauert :/

Unter Last komme ich nicht über 60° so wie im IDLE 30

DDR3 1333 8GB Corsair Dominator CL9 Dual Kit
580 Watt be quit! 80+


----------



## Sunyo (6. September 2013)

Claut schrieb:


> Seit Gestern am Werte Manuell Einstellen.. Ging davon aus, das dies nicht so lange dauert :/



Verstehe ich nicht ganz? Du sollst einfach die Zahlenwerte von den von mir oben genannten Punkten in das Auto-Feld eintragen. Zum Beispiel 1.585V bei DRAM-Voltage.


----------



## Claut (6. September 2013)

Da es keine "Liste" gibt, welche Werte ich Eintragen muss, muss man sich herantasten. So mir dauert das eine weile, bis man alles Stabil am Laufen hat


----------



## Sunyo (6. September 2013)

Ich hoffe, ich machs mit meinen üblen krassen Paint-Skills verständlicher...
Die Werte sind fest einzutragen und nicht damit herumzuspielen... Jediglich den Wert bei Offset-Voltage anpassen, bis das System stabil läuft.


----------



## Claut (6. September 2013)

Ach, so rum Läuft das. Ich Danke dir. 
Werd es mal Einstellen - Reicht ein 30 Minütiger Prime Check für jede änderung der Voltage spannung auf + bis man einen guten Wert hat, und ihn dann über nacht Laufen zu lassen?


----------



## Sunyo (6. September 2013)

Oben hast du schon bereits geschrieben, dass er stabil läuft. Trag einfach mal die Werte fest ein und lass dann Prime95 2 - 3 Stunden laufen. 30min sind definitiv zu wenig. Wenn alles stabil und flüssig läuft, kannst du mit dem Offset-Wert immer einen kleinen Gang zurückschalten, dann wieder 2 - 3 Stunden Prime95 durchlaufen lassen...dies wiederholst du solange, bis du den kleinsten Offset-Wert herausgefunden hast, bei dem das System stabil läuft.
Sollte es nicht stabil laufen und freezen, musst du mit dem Offset-Wert höher gehen.

Edit: Hier mal ne Anleitung, wo alles ausführlich erklärt wird: [HowTo] Ivy Bridge & Z77 Overclocking


----------



## Claut (6. September 2013)

Gut. Werd nun alles Testen und mich wieder Melden, wenn ich alles zum Laufen bekommen habe.

Schon mal vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Claut (15. Januar 2014)

So. Hat zwar nun ein wenig gedauert, aber ich konnte mir mal Zeit dafür nehmen.

Im Bios hab ich alles eingestellt und bin auf 4,00GHz gegangen.

Mir wird so wohl in den Systemsettings als auch bei CPU-Z nur 3,40GHz angezeigt.

Weiß jetzt leider nicht, ob er auf 4 oder auf 3,4 läuft und wieso dies so angezeigt wird


----------



## squats (15. Januar 2014)

Prime 95 anschmeissen bzw. was anderes was die CPU auslastet und dann in Cpu-Z, CoreTemp oder HWInfo gucken


----------



## Claut (15. Januar 2014)

Wird mir auch nur die 3.40 GHz angezeigt.

Versteh das nicht.

Im BIOS ist es eingestellt, jedoch bei ASRock eXtreme Tuner wird mir eine 100.00 MHz Frequency bei CPU Ratio x 16.0 angezeigt. 

Sperrt evtl das Programm das Takten?
Wenn ich es mit dem Tool Takten will, bleibt die CPU laut Anzeige ungetaktet


----------



## squats (15. Januar 2014)

hast du auch unten links geguckt bei Clocks/Core Speed ?


----------



## Claut (16. Januar 2014)

Unter nutzung von Prime 3999.07 MHz

Ansonsten 1599.63 

Scheint also doch zu Funktionieren. Wenn benötigt greift er auf mehr ressourcen zu


----------

